# Micro Chips



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Brought my 19 month old lab to the vet to get her thyroid done, needed her chip number and they went to find the chip that I saw them put in on her back is now like near her elbow??? Vet said that they move sometimes? Can it move into an organ or a lung or just around underneath the skin?

Just thought this was weird, my other dogs have chips and they didn't move?hwell:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've seen them move before several times. I've noticed it seems to happen more with breeds that have a lot of loose skin. My Lab mix was chipped three times in his life, the first fell out shortly after getting him home from the shelter, the second was there one year and missing the next and the third ended up down by his elbow. Never heard or seen them move into an organ just under the skin.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

It depends on who implanted it, and where it was implanted and what type of chip was implanted. Ziva's chip was in her armpit literally, she was implanted by the puppy mill/petstore....so not someone who should have been doing it lol. Zoeys and Shellie's chips are in the same spot. I have a cat who actually rejected a microchip.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I too have heard they can move but have never had it happen to any of my crew. I thought they were placed between the layers of skin? That way even if they moved they can not entire the internal organs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chocx2 said:


> Brought my 19 month old lab to the vet to get her thyroid done, needed her chip number and they went to find the chip that I saw them put in on her back is now like near her elbow??? Vet said that they move sometimes? Can it move into an organ or a lung or just around underneath the skin?
> 
> Just thought this was weird, my other dogs have chips and they didn't move?hwell:


The chip would have to travel through layers of muscle to migrate to the body cavity. It's fairly normal for them to migrate.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The one on my Chi is pretty easily felt compared to my other dogs so I know when it moves. It is usually between his shoulders but I've found it down by his elbow many times.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

All my chi's have stayed in place except one little guy's is down by his armpit/ribcage. It seems to have decided that's where it's going to stay.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It's just in the skin. Our neighborhood (Navy Family HOusing) requires that all dogs and cats be licensed, microchipped, and vaccinated against rabies so when we moved in last year we made an appointment to get Dude microchipped. He has had it since March or April so it will be interesting to see where it has moved to, if at all. Buck is not chipped yet. He is getting his at his next appointment.

Our vet told us, straight up, when we got Dude's that it is normal for them to move. She showed us where they would look for one on a dog and they looked everywhere from the top of the neck to under the neck to under the armpits to the base of his tail on his back.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting, my vet put the chip in an my others have theirs also, none of them moved just hers. I watched the chip being put in, she yelped so horribly it broke my heart. The other it didn't bother. She also had her blood draw for her thyroid test and the draw, done by the vet didn't separate right? But could still be used, called it a trauma draw???? We there was no trauma, my little girl doesn't like people holding her or something, lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Interesting, my vet put the chip in an my others have theirs also, none of them moved just hers. I watched the chip being put in, she yelped so horribly it broke my heart. The other it didn't bother. She also had her blood draw for her thyroid test and the draw, done by the vet didn't separate right? But could still be used, called it a trauma draw???? We there was no trauma, my little girl doesn't like people holding her or something, lol



They took Sprocket into another room when he got his done. I heard him yelp really loudly. He was just a little pup so the needle was pretty big compared to him.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww that's sad :frown: I got Duke's done when he had his first lot of puppy vaccinations, and the vet said "now he may cry a bit, this is the biggest needle he will have in his life". He stood there with a dopey look on his face and didnt even flinch the entire time haha thank god for layers of puppy fat :tongue1: I'm not actually sure if Duke's has moved, I haven't tried to feel around for it. But Nala's one is right between her shoulder blades, I can always feel it when I'm giving her a neck massage lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Interesting, my vet put the chip in an my others have theirs also, none of them moved just hers. I watched the chip being put in, she yelped so horribly it broke my heart. The other it didn't bother. She also had her blood draw for her thyroid test and the draw, done by the vet didn't separate right? But could still be used, called it a trauma draw???? We there was no trauma, my little girl doesn't like people holding her or something, lol


Our vet believes that a dog is never more confident than when his owner is with him. When vaccinating/microchipping dogs she does not have someone else hold the dog. The owner does. With both of the boys she had me hold his head and neck firmly and take a handful of treats and just shovel them into his mouth while she was doing it. Dude didn't even notice the vaccinations and when he was microchipped
he only twitched and flicked his eyes sideways at her but never indicated that it had actually HURT him. They were too distracted with food to even notice the vet doing anything to them. 

Buck has yet to be chipped and is set to do it at his next appointment.


----------

